# General > AquaTalk >  Requesting members' photos for article

## V31

Hello all,
I'd like to ask you for one thing about your own aquariums. We're preparing first issue of free bulletin about aquariums, plants, fish and also aquascaping for Czech and Slovak speaking aquarist.

I'm searching for examplary photos where you can see convex, concave or triangular layout. I'd like to ask you if you have some (of your own aquarium of course) if you provide it to our bulletin. We can guarantee you that we provide photo (with your sign) only for article about aquadesign basics purposes.

So if you have some, please, provide it. We would like to improve european (czech and slovak) aquarist's qualities and also improve free scene of articles with aquascaping theme. 

Thanks to all possible contributors in advance.  :Wink:  

Regards Lukas / Czech Republic

----------


## V31

Noone?..  :Sad:

----------


## Fei Miao

Hi V31,
Firstly I think most of the guys are shy(regarding their tank being use as examplary examples :Grin: )hence the slow response. Why don't you browse through the gallery and the AquaScaping forum, pick those you like and contact the members personally, it's likely you'll get better results this way.  :Smile: 

I copy your thread to aquatalk, perhaps you get better response there. :Smile: , can you elaborate more on how the photos are going to be use, on your blog? a forum? or a printed article?
cheers

----------


## benny

Lukas,

I think most of us prefer the standard rectangular aquariusm. Not to many fancy convex, concave or odd shape layouts, which I know is quite popular in Europe.

If you see any in the gallery, you can send a private message to the respective owner and ask for their permission. AQ is not able to grant permission on their behalf as the copyright of the respective photos remains with their respective owners.

Cheers,

----------


## V31

Hi FeiMiao,

there's no reason to be shy .) most tanks on AQ are great. Some of you are true proffesionals.. As for personal contact, I've tried to contact Ranmasatome, but there was no response from him  :Sad:  

As i've seen the gallery there are many really cool tanks from International aquascaping contest 2006 that were posted there by Ranmasatome. I know they belong to AQ members, but they are named by their owners name, so I cannot recognize AQ nick.

Photos will be posted with authors name in european pdf bulletin about aquariums, fish, plants and of course aquadesign, that will be *available for free* on the internet. I can provide link to download. It's all free and noone earns any money from it. We do it as a hobby to increase Czech and Slovak aquarist quality.

Especialy I like these tanks:
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/galle...hp?i=2774&c=27 - TerenceYeong
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/galle...hp?i=2772&c=27 - steven_hii_5ft
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/galle...hp?i=2767&c=27 - loh_koah_fong
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/galle...hp?i=2753&c=27 - ID Davidd (I'll try to contact him via PM)
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/galle...hp?i=2766&c=27 - JustinTanChekHwen (Already contacted via PM, no response  :Sad: )

*If you think, you can contribute and you're not listed above, please do not hesitate to write me PM. I'd be glad for any response.*

Hope we can somehow work it out  :Smile: 

Regards V31

----------


## ranmasatome

its not no response.. its.. no time to respond ..yet... but i'll get back to you soon.. sorry about that.

----------


## V31

> its not no response.. its.. no time to respond ..yet... but i'll get back to you soon.. sorry about that.


okay mate .) thanks

----------


## V31

Hurry hurry, deadline soon!  :Smile: 

thanks

----------


## vinz

Benny,

I think Lukas means the shape of the aquascape, not the shape of the tank itself.




> Lukas,
> 
> I think most of us prefer the standard rectangular aquariusm. Not to many fancy convex, concave or odd shape layouts, which I know is quite popular in Europe.
> 
> If you see any in the gallery, you can send a private message to the respective owner and ask for their permission. AQ is not able to grant permission on their behalf as the copyright of the respective photos remains with their respective owners.
> 
> Cheers,

----------


## V31

vinz: yes, shape of layout  :Idea:

----------


## V31

*Attention please*  :Smile:   :Idea:  

It's only for your information, where all provided images go. Let me show you first issue of our bulletin Aquarium.
All contributors are listed at first page.

Those who sent me a photo are not listed because we will use your photos in next issue for the same theme aquascaping, its priciples, etc.

I know it's in Slovak and Czech, so you'll probably don't understand. However, you can check magazine layout/design and used photos.

Hope you enjoy at least the look  :Wink:  

And don't forget, we're still looking for more photos to show (of course with all your marks/signs).

Regards V31

----------


## valice

Although I can't read the articles, but I must say they must be very informative...

Like the section on the different corydoruses very much...

----------


## Fei Miao

Looks informative, wish I could read Slovak and Czech :Smile:  , any chances of getting it translated to English? :Grin:

----------


## valice

Isn't it strange that as a ornamental fish transshipment point, we don't have such good local magazines? If you ignore Fish Love, given their horrific tail-cutting articles...

And fish appreciation events are like non-existent too... Although there are the ranchu clubs, koi clubs, guppy clubs... Where's the apisto club?!  :Crying:

----------


## V31

Thanks for response. As I know, there is possibility of english version. But we're at the very beginning and I don't want to forerun  :Smile: 

Regards Lukas

----------


## V31

2nd issue is out, still in czech and slovak language (http://klub.akva.sk/akvarium/akvarium02.pdf) .. 

Now we are preparing third issue with gallery of mini aquariums. If you want your aquarium to show : photo with sign : please, *don't be shy*!!  :Grin:  and post the request here, I'll contact you through pm.

Some of you are really wanted (Fei Mao, Ranmasatome, ..) ^_^

----------


## ranmasatome

Thanks v31... i haven't been up to much since work has started.. but im going home soon so i know the fingers will get itchy again..haha.. but let me see what my low tech tank has become..
nice little magazine you got there.

----------


## Fei Miao

I'm honoured  :Smile: , let me know what you need.

----------

